
The U.S. Election System Remains Deeply Vulnerable - rbanffy
https://theintercept.com/2017/10/03/us-election-2016-state-voting-systems/
======
jamesmp98
Everyone seems to be jerking off saying "everyone needs to learn to program".
Why not invest in teaching infosec stuff instead

